# [2017] Royal vs. Sabal Palms



## GregT (Jun 16, 2017)

All,

I have a trade request in for Sabal Palms for a specific check-in date in June 2018 -- I like the comments from some of my TUGging friends on Sabal, and we want the easy walk to Marriott World Center.

However, there is the exact check-in day I want currently available in II for Royal Palms.

If proximity to World Center is priority, should I just take the Royal Palms unit?  We will spend most of trip at Disney World and also the World Center hotel.   Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thank you!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 16, 2017)

Greg....check out this Google map satellite view.  Just collapse the left side panel when it opens.  Sabal is indicated top left.  Royal is indicated middle right.  As you can see, its not a huge difference, but the walk "seems" much closer from Sabal because you start seeing World Center "stuff" sooner....where from Royal, you have the little road, then the World Center conference center area and a parking lot to walk by before you get to the main pool area.  Walk from Royal may be twice as far, but either way, its not an incredibly long walk.  But if it were me, I would hold out for Sabal if you see yourself always making the trek to the WC pool anytime you want to take a dip in the water.   

https://www.google.com/maps/place/O...ad1f834b74a8da!8m2!3d28.3610305!4d-81.5096872


----------



## sb2313 (Jun 16, 2017)

Greg- my parents and siblings stayed at royal and sabal palms this march while I was at dvc with my wife and kids(leading myself to do lots of trips to drop everyone off at thier resorts as I was the only one with a car), so i can definitely say if proximity to world center is key you should definitely wait for sabal palms as there is quite the distance between royal palms and the world center.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jun 16, 2017)

When I owned at Royal Palms, there was a shuttle to the World Center. But that was a few years ago. . .


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 16, 2017)

There is still a shuttle from Royal/Imperial. If walking, I would wait for Sabal. While it would be possible to walk from Royal, it wouldn't be ideal and it is quite a distance, then you have to walk through the hotel to get to the pools. From the map, it looks like you can get to the pool area of Sabal without having to go through the hotel?


----------



## tiel (Jun 16, 2017)

You can get to the pool area directly from Sabal Palms, without going through the hotel. Our choice would always be for Sabal Palms over the other options in the same complex.  The walk is short (though on the really hot and muggy days it seems endless!), and fairly direct.

When we stayed at Royal Palms a few years back, we always used the shuttle.  But we didn't like having to walk through the large lobby of the hotel, then down the stairs, and then still have a short hike to the pool.  Just too inconvenient and too much work (with all our pool stuff) for us.

Were we doing this, we'd probably just wait.  You're targeting June of 2018, so there's plenty of time for your request to get filled.  However, you could always take the Royal Palms week, then retrade for Sabal Palms if it becomes available, to be safe.


----------



## Superchief (Jun 16, 2017)

We own at Royal Palms and traveled there for years when our children were younger. Sabal Palms is definitely closer, but we frequently walked to the resort property. We actually enjoy walking and it helped to burn some calories after a meal. It is about a 10 minute walk to the MVC Spa/Fitness facility, from which you can also enter that rear section of the resort pool.

Keep in mind that Royal Palms has a pretty nice pool and small fitness facility on site that are convenient, quiet alternatives to the MVC pools. Sabal Palms pool is very small and i don't think they have a fitness center. I would confirm the Royal Palms unless you really don't like walking or waiting for the shuttle. Both are great properties and very convenient to Disney.


----------



## Panina (Jun 17, 2017)

Sabal palms does have a fitness room and is also a short walk to the larger fitness room of the complex.

I personally prefer sabal palms over royal palms.  Too much traffic noise at Royal palms.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 17, 2017)

I've stayed at both.  What hasn't been said is that they are very different in terms of the buildings and units.  Sabal is basically a two story condo with stairs up to the second level.  Royal is more like a traditional timeshare building.  Bed configurations are different too.  Sabal is a lot closer than Royal.  Both are on the golf course.  Royal has a very small market place and being able quickly get over to the World Center for coffee, breakfast items, etc. is very convenient when staying at Sabal.  I'd hold out for Sabal


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jun 17, 2017)

I just checked out after staying two weeks at Sabal. It wasn't a vacation but I like the world center even more than I did before. We have stayed at Sabal and Royal in the past. Definitely prefer Sabal but the shuttle will pick up from either. The Central Pantry is awesome and I also love Siro.


----------



## Superchief (Jun 18, 2017)

Panina said:


> Sabal palms does have a fitness room and is also a short walk to the larger fitness room of the complex.
> 
> I personally prefer sabal palms over royal palms.  Too much traffic noise at Royal palms.



I agree that the fitness center at the World Center is very nice and it's more convenient to Sabal. However, it was very crowded during my last visit and it was nice to have a decent facility at Royal Palms. I also enjoyed the fairly large pool at RP when the World center pool became too crowded. I haven't yet stayed at SP, but plan to in the future. We always enjoy Royal Palms.


----------



## Panina (Jun 18, 2017)

Superchief said:


> I agree that the fitness center at the World Center is very nice and it's more convenient to Sabal. However, it was very crowded during my last visit and it was nice to have a decent facility at Royal Palms. I also enjoyed the fairly large pool at RP when the World center pool became too crowded. I haven't yet stayed at SP, but plan to in the future. We always enjoy Royal Palms.


My first stay was at sabal palms before the renovations.  I was so excited to get a trade into Royal palms as the reviews were better.  Ultimately I was disappointed, I liked the sabal palms much better.  Royal palms is nice, and some will like it better then sabal palms, just my taste.


----------



## RBERR1 (Jun 19, 2017)

I have a stay booked at Imperial Palms. How far a walk is it to the World Center ( I can see from the map that it is further back then the Royal Palms but not sure how far) and is there a fitness center there as well?  BTW-are you only able to use the facilities in the Palms you are booked at or can you use any of them (Fitness center, pools, etc)?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 19, 2017)

Imperial & Royal share one check-in area and pool.  I never tried to use anything at Sabal when we stayed at Royal, but I doubt you would have any issue if you wanted to.

It was a trek to get to the World Center Pool, we took the shuttle and only did it one day.  The other days we just enjoyed the quieter (and very empty) Royal Pool.


----------



## Superchief (Jun 19, 2017)

RBERR1 said:


> I have a stay booked at Imperial Palms. How far a walk is it to the World Center ( I can see from the map that it is further back then the Royal Palms but not sure how far) and is there a fitness center there as well?  BTW-are you only able to use the facilities in the Palms you are booked at or can you use any of them (Fitness center, pools, etc)?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rich


If I recall correctly, Imperial Palms has a small pool. I'm confident that you can use the Royal Palms fitness center, shared tennis courts, and the larger Royal Palms pool and shuffle board.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 19, 2017)

RBERR1 said:


> I have a stay booked at Imperial Palms. How far a walk is it to the World Center ( I can see from the map that it is further back then the Royal Palms but not sure how far) and is there a fitness center there as well?  BTW-are you only able to use the facilities in the Palms you are booked at or can you use any of them (Fitness center, pools, etc)?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rich


Royal and Imperial Palms are for all effective purposes the same property. When you stay at Imperial, you actually check in across the street at Royal Palms. There is a small pool at Imperial Palms with a hot tub, but you have full access over at Royal Palms. I don't even think Imperial palms has its own fitness center.


----------



## s1b000 (Jun 23, 2017)

I am at Royal right now and would not recommend it.  Yes there is a shuttle that runs until 11 PM but it will only drop you at the reception building.  I've also had several maintenance and service issues so have been disappointed in the resort thus far.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 23, 2017)

s1b000 said:


> I am at Royal right now and would not recommend it.  Yes there is a shuttle that runs until 11 PM but it will only drop you at the reception building.  I've also had several maintenance and service issues so have been disappointed in the resort thus far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is generally how the shuttles as most of the properties work. Over at Lakeshore Reserve, the shuttle only drops you at lobby entrance. There really isn't any other place to take you.


----------



## s1b000 (Jun 23, 2017)

Aha my home resort is DSV and we have multiple stops throughout 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Panina (Jun 23, 2017)

s1b000 said:


> I am at Royal right now and would not recommend it.  Yes there is a shuttle that runs until 11 PM but it will only drop you at the reception building.  I've also had several maintenance and service issues so have been disappointed in the resort thus far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was also disappointed in Royal as I experienced Sabal first.  The decor looked nice but issues such as peeling kitchen cabinets and drapes were mismatched in living room. The noise from the cars on the road was annoying.  With that said, still much nicer then most Orlando timeshares but Sabal much better.


----------



## s1b000 (Jun 23, 2017)

Yep those are some of the same issues + bad plumbing + spotty service. Definitely my worst MVC stay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hajjah (Jun 23, 2017)

We stayed at Royal back in October on a getaway that was pretty expensive.  It is a nice resort, but the unit was very dated. The master bath was creepy and old, like being in a tunnel.  I would not return.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 23, 2017)

We stayed in Royal Palms for a couple nights back in May of 2016. While it wasn't the best property we have stayed in, it wasn't the worst. We must have been in a refurbished unit because it seems to be pretty fresh and clean. Here is a link to the photos.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/116398116@N08/albums/72157668489995530


----------



## ljmiii (Jun 23, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> We stayed in Royal Palms for a couple nights back in May of 2016. While it wasn't the best property we have stayed in, it wasn't the worst....


Good to hear since we'll be there in August. Booked at 13 months and chose Royal Palms over the other Orlando resorts (despite some negative reviews) on the theory that ANYTHING is better than I-4 traffic. We'll see (and post) soon-ish...


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 24, 2017)

ljmiii said:


> Good to hear since we'll be there in August. Booked at 13 months and chose Royal Palms over the other Orlando resorts (despite some negative reviews) on the theory that ANYTHING is better than I-4 traffic. We'll see (and post) soon-ish...


You need to understand the alternate routes that avoid I4.  There are many of them and they are simple once you get used to where you are.  When I stay at Grande Vista I never use I4 to get to Disney


----------



## ljmiii (Jun 24, 2017)

Big Matt said:


> You need to understand the alternate routes that avoid I4.  There are many of them and they are simple once you get used to where you are.  When I stay at Grande Vista I never use I4 to get to Disney


IMHO Google Maps and it's brethren have reduced and perhaps even eliminated the advantage of back roads around Disney - at least going to/from destinations southeast of I-4. For the past two years we've usually been advised that "despite the usual traffic" (aka slow moving bumper to bumper) "we are on the fastest route" on I-4.


----------



## Inhislove (Jun 30, 2017)

The Palms are basically one property as far as usage and activities go. It's the same activity schedule: 1/2 at Royal and 1/2 at Sabal. We loved our stays at both, but they are very different. Sabal is only 80 units, 2 stories, no elevators, larger lanai and unique layout. Royal is 4-5 stories, has elevators, backs up to Sheraton vistana, and has a more typical condo feel. Sabal has a double and a twin in the 2nd bedroom where Royal has a queen and a pull-out chair (twin). Our unit at Sabal had some I4 noise on the lanai, while some buildings Royal hear 535. 

From Royal, we sometimes used the shuttle to go to Sabal and walk to the World Center pool. There were multiple times either Sabal or Royal would have deserted pools or we were only sharing with a few families, which is also a fun experience. We loved the grilling area at Royal/Imperial right next to the pool and a bunch of table.

If your main purpose is Disney, Royal and Imperial are closer to the main entrance by sometimes 5-6 minutes depending on what traffic is going to the back of the World Center. (We had a few rope drops held up a bit by trucks making deliveries and such...no big deal, but not an issue at Royal/Imperial). We aren't typically super early risers, and we had 4 little ones to get ready. All of the Palms are closer (timewise) with a car than DVC resorts with a bus- barring Bay Lake Tower to Magic Kingdom, Beach club to Epcot, or Boardwalk to Hollywood Studios.


----------



## Superchief (Dec 17, 2022)

I recently completed a trip that included 5 nights at Sabal Palms and 7 nights at Royal Palms. I am a long term owner at Royal but haven't been there for over 10 years. This was my first visit to Sabal Palms and I now know why this is a favorite of Boca Boy's. Overall, both were great resorts that provide access to the excellent facilities at Marriott World Center.
The area around these resorts are a lot busier than when I purchased my timeshare, and traffic was very heavy with long lights. There really aren't many good restaurants other than chains in the immediate area, and the restaurants we visited during our stay were touristy and overpriced. The World Center resorts actually had pretty good salmon at the sports bar at a reasonable price. Hilton Head has much better dining options than the Orlando area near where we stayed. However, the food options poolside at the World Center were pretty good and more reasonably priced than the JW in Phoenix. Turkey Club Wrap and the Hummus were very good.

Although I didn't use the new water park, it looked very nice and would likely be worth the $20 per person charge for a day. The World center pool is really nice and has large screen TV's to watch while at the pool. The World Cup soccer games added to the excitement, especially during the Health Care conference when there was a large Brasil group watching Brasil win.

I like to walk and work out during my stays, so the fitness center is important and I don't mind longer walks.


Sabal Palms

Room layouts were better. Bedrooms were more separated and the 2nd bedroom had a twin and a double bed, and the bathroom opened to the 2nd BR.
Balconies were nice, and similar to RP. Screened in and overlooking golf course. Parental guidance needed for locations near sand traps or ponds due to language.
Master BR shower was much nicer than RP, larger and with multiple jets
Kitchen was adequate, but not much cabinet space
Pool was smaller than RP, but very adequate because hardly anyone was there
Fitness room was small, but ok since the World Center workout area was a 5 minute walk. Has a basic situp board, cardio, and dumbbells.
No elevators. I was on a second floor so it took a little longer to load/unload car. I did like the individual entrances because there was no traffic outside the room.
Sabal Palms seems to be a little more soundproof than RP. I had a similar villa location on the golf course with a major road on the other side of the course, but I heard more traffic noise when I was at RP.
Royal Palms

Royal Palms is a bigger resort and has elevators. Villa location is more important because some are located closer to busy roads.
2nd BR at RP is smaller and has a double bed.
Kitchen seems to be larger with more cabinet space.
Master BR shower is smaller, but adequate.
RP has a larger pool that had more people than SB when I was there. This was a nice option for days that we didn't want to venture to the World Center pool.
The fitness center was small, but well equipped. They had a nice decline board for situps and decline dumbbell flies, and several other machines. I actually did part of my workout there prior to going to the World Center fitness center which didn't have any decline board and could get crowded.
The market place had limited inventory because remodeling was going on in the area, but it was better stocked than SP.
Concierge was located at RP, so SP guests had to go to RP to meet with a concierge.
It was much easier to drive in/out of resort from RP because it was located closer to the resort entrance.
RP has a shuttle to World Center, but I never used it.
The primary advantage of staying at a 'Palms' resort is its proximity to Disney and access to the World Center resort. We stayed 12 nights and primarily used the resort facilities. A family can have a fun vacation without ever leaving the resort property. There were two large conferences during our stay. The first week had a healthcare conference, but had fewer attendees using the pool and other resort facilities. There was a dental conference the second week and the pool and fitness center were much more crowded, but still manageable. I surmise that the dental conference attendees were more likely to bring families with them. (I didn't see Marty, but perhaps he was there).  The weather was perfect and we really enjoyed our stay. I plan to use these facilities more in the future and will likely choose Sabal over Royal due to access to the hotel.

Additional comment: Uber has problems with pickups in this area. My brother was trying to take an Uber from Sabal Palms to Amtrak station and the driver kept going to the Vistana nearby. He finally went to the hotel and got a different driver and barely made his train.


----------



## normab (Dec 18, 2022)

Superchief said:


> I recently completed a trip that included 5 nights at Sabal Palms and 7 nights at Royal Palms. I am a long term owner at Royal but haven't been there for over 10 years. This was my first visit to Sabal Palms and I now know why this is a favorite of Boca Boy's. Overall, both were great resorts that provide access to the excellent facilities at Marriott World Center.
> The area around these resorts are a lot busier than when I purchased my timeshare, and traffic was very heavy with long lights. There really aren't many good restaurants other than chains in the immediate area, and the restaurants we visited during our stay were touristy and overpriced. The World Center resorts actually had pretty good salmon at the sports bar at a reasonable price. Hilton Head has much better dining options than the Orlando area near where we stayed. However, the food options poolside at the World Center were pretty good and more reasonably priced than the JW in Phoenix. Turkey Club Wrap and the Hummus were very good.
> 
> Although I didn't use the new water park, it looked very nice and would likely be worth the $20 per person charge for a day. The World center pool is really nice and has large screen TV's to watch while at the pool. The World Cup soccer games added to the excitement, especially during the Health Care conference when there was a large Brasil group watching Brasil win.
> ...


Fantastic resurrection of a very old thread….but you gave a very accurate description for newbies to the Palms.  Well done.   We have been to Sabal and Royal many times and like both resorts.

We are periodic visitors to Orlando who are not typically “Disney” visitors, at least until we have grandkiddies…We love Sabal for the ability to walk to the Marriott. We love how large the units are… We haven’t been there in the past year, but look forward to the  new Marriott pool upgrades, even if they charge a fee.  For us Royal is too far walk to the Marriott, but they have nicely sized units and a great pool too. 

All 3 Palms resorts are great for going to Disney.  But is you are just looking for R&R, Sabal can’t be beat.  Their pools are typically quiet, and it’s a 5 minute walk to the Marriott. You can decide where you want to hang out.


----------

